# ssh login issues

## Cr0t

Everytime I ty to login into one of my machines I get

```
PTY allocation request failed on channel 0
```

Any ideas?

----------

## Cr0t

fixed it... uninstalled udev ALL the way and re-installed it.

working again

----------

## hanj

 *Cr0t wrote:*   

> fixed it... uninstalled udev ALL the way and re-installed it.
> 
> working again

 

So you ran emerge -C udev and then re-emerged udev? I'm running into this problem on one of my boxes.

Thanks!

hanji

----------

## Cr0t

 *hanj wrote:*   

>  *Cr0t wrote:*   fixed it... uninstalled udev ALL the way and re-installed it.
> 
> working again 
> 
> So you ran emerge -C udev and then re-emerged udev? I'm running into this problem on one of my boxes.
> ...

 I don't recall this is too long ago.

----------

